# Calling all Custard-lovers



## Hooked (7/2/18)

@Khabir Tayob is organising another group-buy, this time for delicious custard flavours.

Mango Custard - 12$
Fuji Apple Custard - 14.5$
White chocolate covered with raspberry Custard - 14.5$

Price includes PayPal fees - shipping not included

To join the group-buy, make friends with Khabir Tayob on Facebook and PM him asking him to join, as the group-buy is organised via Facebook PM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

If you are not on FB, but you would like to participate in the group-buy for any of the Custards, I can put your name on the FB order list for you and I'm happy to be your go-between between you and the group-buy, keeping you updated as soon as I receive updates. 

However, all payments must still be made to @Khabir Tayob, either through Pay-Pal (preferably) or EFT.

If interested, pls PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/18)

Next time. This is a skip for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

I've already found my beloved Mango Custard juice - LIT AF, The Bae. So I'll pass on this one, but thank you for letting us all know @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I've already found my beloved Mango Custard juice - LIT AF, The Bae. So I'll pass on this one, but thank you for letting us all know @Hooked



@Carnival I haven't had that one yet and I'd like to try it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (8/2/18)

hey @Hooked , what will it work out to with shipping included for the mango custard? Have you tried these before ? also , in Cape Town , is @Khabir Tayob in CT?


----------



## Khabir Tayob (8/2/18)

DirtyD said:


> hey @Hooked , what will it work out to with shipping included for the mango custard? Have you tried these before ? also , in Cape Town , is @Khabir Tayob in CT?


Hi there. The flavours are awesome, i love the mango! it is a bit of a throat hit, but a nice throat hit. I am based in pretoria and shipping to ct won't be an issue. International shipping can vary from 250$ to 350$ but thats for the entire order. so if you based the 350$ over 30 bottles, it works out to 11.67$ + 12$(mango custard) - 23.67$ and another R75 for courier locally. So for an awesome international juice, its not that badly priced. this is just an example and is not a confirmed shipping price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

DirtyD said:


> hey @Hooked , what will it work out to with shipping included for the mango custard? Have you tried these before ? also , in Cape Town , is @Khabir Tayob in CT?



@DirtyD it's impossible to say how much the shipping will be, as it depends on how many bottles are ordered. With the last group buy of Eleanor Irish Coffee, the total order was about 34 bottles, and the shipping worked out to about 8 USD *per bottle.* Read my post about the Eleanor group-buy to have a better understanding of how it works. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-eleanor-irish-coffee-group-buy.t47078/#post-635811

Khabir is in Pretoria and he will arrange a courier. Last time it cost R75 but who knows ... maybe the courier will put their price up. Again, you'll get info from my post on Eleanor.

I haven't tried these before but so far anything that I've tried from Malaysia has been good, so I'm prepared to take a chance!

Thanks for your interest - hope you come on board!


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Hi there. The flavours are awesome, i love the mango! it is a bit of a throat hit, but a nice throat hit. I am based in pretoria and shipping to ct won't be an issue. International shipping can vary from 250$ to 350$ but thats for the entire order. so if you based the 350$ over 30 bottles, it works out to 11.67$ + 12$(mango custard) - 23.67$ and another R75 for courier locally. So for an awesome international juice, its not that badly priced. this is just an example and is not a confirmed shipping price



Sorry @Khabir Tayob (you see - I'm still stuck on 'sorry'!) I replied to DirtyD before I saw your reply. You're quite right about it not being a bad price for international juice!


----------

